# new and scared *



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi!  Have been reading loads of really useful stuff as a guest for a while, but guessed it was time to register at last!  

Started my 1st attempt at ICSI on Thursday and am really freaked about all the drugs - have terrible headaches from nasal spray already.  A bit needle phobic too so really not looking forward to stimualting.  

Me 31, DH 33. Went for tests after only year of trying, really thought it would be me, but all my tests ok.  Sperm, however, disastrous: only 0.7m sperm with 5% motility at best.   No other option except ICSI.

Having treatment at Nuffiled in Glasgow, but live in Scottsih Borders: 2+ hour drive each way.  Worried about trying to juggle appointments with work too.
Guess am all a bit overwhelmed just now!  Anyone got any useful advice?


----------



## jannie (Dec 21, 2006)

hi, just wanted to welcome you to the sight.  It is really useful and everyone on here is very friendly and always at hand to give support and advice.  Sorry to hear your news but there is hope and as you will see on the sight there are some touching and positive stories.  There is an area in the forum that you can find work rights with regards to your treatment.  I wish you the best of luck with treatment.  Luv jan


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi becG and welcome to the site 

Lovely to have u register as we can offer plenty of support and advice.

Good luck with the ICSI and that it brings u a BFP.

Why not try these other threads on the site:

ICSI board............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0

Male factors in infertility............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

Kate xx​


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Becg
So sorry to hear of the trouble you are having and good luck with the icsi think it gets really good reasults, think you have been given the link for icsi which will be really helpful for you espe with people going through at the same time.
Sounds like you have a real long way to travel and this will be hard fitting in with work but hopefully they will be understanding if you explain - although not everyone does.  I know its hard to have the reason for the IF but at least you know why and there are men on here too if your dh needs some support. my dh has been on here once or twice and is quite impressed with it.
anyway good luck and take care 
love
susie   
happy new year


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks girls for your support and positive vibes

Happy New Year - hope it's  a good one!


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Dear BecG,

Welcome and best of luck with your cycle. Here's hoping it's a really good start to 2007 for you and your husband.  

Juggling appointments is difficult, especially when you have such a distance to travel. Hopefully you'll find your colleagues understanding if you do choose to tell them, or find out how inventive you can be when you need to be about reasons for leaving early/being in late! To be honest making up reasons to be in work late serveral times in a short period, and having to rearrange my leave at short notice because it took me an extra 2 weeks to DR was more stressful than the injections!  

I'm pretty needle phobic myslef but if you can see it as a means to an end it helps. Others have also used various creams (such as emla?) to numb the area where blood is being taken so you might find those helpful. 

Having just finished our first cycle of IVF I can honestly say it was nowhere near as bad as I thought it would be, so hope you find the same.

Take care, CG x


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey CG

Sorry about your recent BFN... 

Glad you found the cycle/needles not too bad.  May try the Emla cream though thanks.

Have actually told work about my treatment - I belong to a self-employed partnership of 6, so any time off I take directly financially affects them too.  5 out of 6 were/are supportive, but one was not (man, more senior to me).  He was out-voted when they agreed to let me have paid time off for appts this cycle, then review decision depending on outcome.  While this seemed great to begin with, now feel really guilty about any time off at all...  Need to keep in favour with them as being paid is essential as we are financing treatment ourselves (local NHS wait 3+ years).

All a bit weird that it has been so openly discussed...  

Anyway, wishing you lots of   for 2007,

Bec  x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Dear Bec,

Try not to feel guilty about time off (I know it's easier said than done and I'm the worst at worrying I'm letting my work/colleagues down ..... but as my hubby keeps telling me you/we could all have been on maternity leave, x times by now, and no-one would have thought anything about it.  

The fact things are out in the open is perhaps no bad thing and I'm glad most of you colleagues have proved supportive. As for the one who wasn't   


Happy New Year - hope it's a good one for everyone.  

CG x


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi there 

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck and to welcome you to FF. 

I am still waiting to start ICSI and I am also scared of needles! 

You will get lots of support on here, even if you want to have a moan we will listen, everyone is very friendly and helpful.

Goodluck

Linda xx


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi Linda

Thanks

Think I need to get over the needle phobia pretty quickly - now day 6 down-regging and AF/bloods then stabbing & stimming approaching rapidly...   

I'm sure it's not actually as bad as the thought of it!

Good luck to you too - hope your date to start comes sooooooon... 

Bec


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Bec

Welcome to FF, everyone here is lovely and you will get such great support, it will feel like home in no time.  We had our first ICSI in September last year and I too was very scared of needles.  I have to say that the fear that you build up in your mind is far worse than the injections themselves.  My first injection I built up to be such a big thing I didn't even realise that the needle was in my leg     In my opinion the nasal spray is far worse as you get the after taste which I really didn't like  

Good luck    

Linda x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi bec

Hope things are going ok? The needle phobia is quite common! As a student nurse i am the biggest wimp of the lot!!

We will help keep u sane!

Kate xx​


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks Kate

AF arrived today so have appt for baseline scan on Tues and will start stimming then hopefully.

Going for the Gonal F pen - apparently less frightening than needles/syringes/vials etc...

Am actually now feeling so crap down-regging that I'm almost ready for the challenge!   

Bec


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi Linda/Lodgey

Thanks for the   

Hope March comes round quickly for you - good luck  

Bec


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bec just wanted to wish u loads of luck for tuesday       

Kate xx​


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Kate,

Thanks for the  

Feeling pleased with myself - finally managed to upload a photo and got rid of the stupid bouncing bee

Not sure I'd be clever enough to do the whole ticker thing though!

Bec x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi bec hope today goes well for u.

Well done on sorting a piccie! I found it hard to start with but now ive figured it out its easy!

I can help u with the ticker thing if u like?

Kate xx​


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks Kate

Scan was fine, just have to wait for oestradiol level to come back tomorrow...

Sooooooo impatient to get started now 

Bec


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi bec glad the scan went well 

I know i get impatient as well!

Kate xx​


----------

